

Critical DD-WRT Router Vulnerability - profquail
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/07/21/critical_ddwrt_router_vuln/print.html

======
profquail
Also, a link to the DD-WRT site with instructions on how to fix the problem:

[http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-
wrtv3/community/developmentnews/34-...](http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-
wrtv3/community/developmentnews/34-dd-wrt-httpd-vulnerability-milw0rmcom-
report.html)

